# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Qenia njerezore: thjesht nje maske apo person?

## Seminarist

_Ne perspektive te Teologjise greke ortodokse edhe ate te mjeksise humanistike_


Ne literaturen antike, mesjetare edhe ate bashkekohore, fjala *"prosopon"* perdoret gjeresisht per te pershkruar sende edhe gjera te ndryshme. Ne fjaloret voluminoze te gjuhes greke, termi *prosopon* eshte veshur me dhejtra interpretime edhe eshte lidhur me aq tema te shumta, te stergjatura.

Prandaj edhe tema jone eshte, ne te njeten kohe, sa e gjere po ashtu edhe e komplikuar. Ne kete studim te ketushem, ne do te shohim kuptimin e termit "*prosopon*" (person), ne ate se ne cka lidhet me njeriun, ne keto pika te meposhteme:

_Domethenia e te qenit njeri

Kuptimi i pare i dhene prej grekeve te lashte

literatura e hershme e krishtere Helene

teologjia patristike qe u adoptua edhe ka mbetur deri me sot si perspektiva e drejte e te krishtereve ortodokse_


Fjala *"prosopon"* eshte e njete me fjalet *individ* edhe *njeri*, *mashkull* apo *femer*. 

*Por cfare eshte njeriu?* A eshte ai nje person apo thjesht nje maske? A eshte ai nje qenie biologjike, sa racional po ashtu, here te tjera jo logjik, edhe serish, here te tjera filantropik (njeridashes, human), ndersa here te tjera jo filantropik? A eshte instikti i tij baze thjesht te diturit se si duhet arritur pushteti edhe te fituarit e te mirave materiale, me te cilat te zoteroje natyren, edhe permbi te gjitha, te sundoje tjetrin , me te dobet se ai? Apo eshte njeriu, nje logo spermatike, nje shkendije e Hyjnores, nje cope e vogel e Logosit universal, nje Ikone e paraqitur e Perendise, qe u thye edhe u largua prej Krijuesit? A eshte njeriu ontologjikisht (qenesisht) nje qenie, nje "*hipostaze*(person)", i krijuar per ti ngjare Krijuesit te tij edhe per te qene ne komunion te perjetshem me Te, apo eshte ai thjesht nje maske qe luan nje rol hipokrit ne historine e teatrit kozmik? 

*Pergjigja e ketyre pyetjeve varet prej pikepamjeve edhe perspektivave, prej te cilave behet kendveshtrimi i fenomenit njeri* - ato teologjike, biologjike, ekonomike, psikologjike edhe historike.


vijon...

----------


## Seminarist

Dilema e historianit edhe teologut te krishtere ortodoks eshte se si ta bashkerendise mesimin teologjik te njeriut si "*Imazh i Perendise*" qe hyn ne nje gjendje *hyjnizimi* (theosis, qellimi shpirteror i komunionit te njeriut me Perendine, ose shenjterimi) me ate njeriun cinik, gjakederdhes, sikurse e kane deshmuar edhe shume faqe te historise njerezore te shkruara ne gjak, edhe per me teper, i ketij shekulli qe po jetojme. 

Keshtu qe detyrohemi qe ti shmangemi idealizimeve edhe qe te mbajme vazhdimisht para syve spektrin e realizmit historik. Ne e refuzojme konceptin Freud-ian se lufterat nuk do te pushojne kurre se qeni, po ashtu edhe vrasjet midis njerezve, pasi, njeriu, prej natyre, eshte gjakederdhes. Per me teper, ne nuk biem te nje mendje me cinizmin e shume historianeve qe mundohen te interpretojne gjishka ne prizmin e demtimit. Poeti epigramatik *Falladas* i shekullit te katert, ia atribon ne menyren me cinike gjithshka fatit, edhe na shtyn qe te mos e marrim jeten seriozisht, qe keshtu te pakten te evitojme ndjenjat e vuajtjes.

*Ja se cfare shkruan ai:*

_"E gjithe jeta eshte nje loje. Ose meso qe ta luash lojen, duke lene menjeane cdo mendim serioz, ose ndryshe, mbaji pasojat"(1)_

*Falladas* i shkroi keto vargje, ne nje kohe kur teologjia e krishtere po perkufizonte dogmen se *Perendia u be njeri, qe njeriu te mund te behej hyjni* (dmth te mund te shenjterohet krejtesisht). E persa na perket neve, qe po jetojme ne nje kohe te hapeirave kozmike, te pushtimeve edhe arritjeve te medha, te kompiuterave elektronik edhe te teknologjise se larte, cfare do te mund te themi? Cfare themi? Pyetja mbetet, "*Cfare eshte njeriu?"*

Opinionet e te gjithe teologeve, biologeve, fizikanteve, historianeve, sociologeve, ekonomisteve etj jane te ndryshme edhe ndeshen kundra njeri-tjetrit. Por, sidoqofte, te gjithe bien ne nje mendje me drejtuesin e korit te Antigonit te Sofokliut se *"Permbi te gjitha mrekullite e botes, nuk ka asnje me te mrekullueshme edhe me te madhe se sa qenia njerezore (anthropos-i). (2)*

Por serish, ne cfare eshte njeriu me superior? Ne fushen krative apo ate destruktive? Ne fushen logjike apo jo logjike? Ne ate te shpirtit apo te materies?

Tash per tash le te themi ne menyre te permbledhur, ate qe do ta analizojme me poshte me detajisht: _dmth, sipas traditave heleno-kristiane, njeriu eshte nje union psikosomatik (bashkim, njesi frymoro-trupore), nje perqendrim i bashkimit te trupit e frymen, shpirtit edhe materies. Te dyja perbejne "lidhjen me natyrore te harmonise edhe bashkeekzistences....te natyres....se dukshme edhe te padukshme....Krijuesi i njeriut "i dha forme trupit prej dheut" edhe "e pajisi me shpirtin hyjnor jetedhenes", sikurse e shpall edhe Shen Joan Damaskinoi. (3) Keto dy perberesa e bejne njeriun nje person ne ngjashmeri me Perendi-njeriun, Personin Krisht_. Por te parit e njeriut si nje person, u formua pas shume viteve te te shqyrtuarit edhe kerkimeve shpirterore. Pra le ti shohim fazat kryesore te ketij evolimi.



[** Shenim - serish me duhet te theksoj se ne te tilla tema eshte mire te shihet domosdoshmeria e natyres fiziko-shpirterore e njeriut ne te gjitha sferat e tij, si edhe ne adhurim. Njeriu lind, rritet, shpetohet ne pagezim, kalon te gjithe jeten e tij tokesore, edhe hyn ne parajse apo ferr, si nje qenie fiziko-shpirterore, prandaj edhe ne adhurmin ortodoks, nuk eshte bere nje ndarje vetem e elementit frymor, por i eshte caktuar vendi i vet edhe materiales, si ikonat etj...]



vijon...

----------


## Seminarist

*A*


Grekerit e lashte e konsideronin njeriun si nje "perendi i rene", sikur te kete rene prej qiejve, pasi kish guxuar qe te barazohej ne fuqi me Hyun. Kjo eshte edhe arsyeja qe Homeri keshillon; "_Mos deshiro qe te mendosh se je i ngjashem edhe i barabarte ne pushtet me perendite, sepse raca e perjeteshme e perendive edhe e njerezve qe ecin mbi dhe nuk jane e njejta gje._*(4)*


Me vone, mistiket orfike e shihnin njeriun, i cili, edhe pse me origjine hyjnore, kishte rene poshte. "_Nqs ai nuk do ta kish imagjinuar vetveten si nje perendi, ai do te ish me i mjeri nder njerezit_" edhe "_Peredni e bekuar do te jeni ju, ne vend te asaj vdekatar_", keshtu shkruajne disa mbishkrime varri. *(5)* Ata e bekonin ate qe ia dilte qe pas vdekjes te behej nje perendi.

Ne te gjithe periudhen e Helenizmit antik njeriu nuk eshte pare thjesht si nje trup. Ne te kundert, grekerit e lashte e konsideronin qenien njerezore, per me teper, si nje shpirt te perjetshem, apo si nje fryme se sa nje trup i prishem. Sikurse edhe e dime prej shkrimeve te _Thales i Militos. Heraklitit, Sokratit, Platos_ edhe  te disa autoreve te tjere, grekerit e lashte i konsideronin frymerat e njerezve si perendi te vogla apo _daimonia_ - dmth frymera te mira.

Bazuar ne shpalljen e _Thales_, _Plato_ pyet: _"A ka ndonje qe nuk e pranon mendimin se cdo gje eshte nje replike e perendive?"_*(6)*, _"keshtuqe "daimoia" edhe "frumera" behen terma sinonimike."_

Per te "veshtirin" edhe te "cuditshmin" _Heraklit_, Logos-i apo shkendija hyjnore, eshte pjesa me e brendeshme e permbajtjes se shpirtit. Shpirti eshte i pazbulueshem edhe tenton kah e pafundmja. Ajo qe e dallon njeriun prej pjeses tjeter te krijimit eshte daimonia, dmth fryma.*(7)*

Persa i perket natyres shpirterore te njeriut, tradita Sokratike eshte me percaktuese. Ne dialogun me filizofik, _Theaitetos_, Sokrati i paraqet pyetjen studentit te tij, Theodhorit: _"Cfare eshte njeriu edhe cilat cilesi edhe fuqi do te ishin te pershtatshme per ta dalluar nje natyre te tille prej qenieve te tjera?_*(8)*

Ketu Sokrati thekson se njeriu eshte pre-ekzistent si nje qenie e krijuar. Per kete arsye, ne te njetin dialog, ne te cilin ai flet per destinine perfundimtare te njeriut, ai flet po ashtu, per disiplinen edhe per krijimin e Ethosit njerezor.*Ne kete pike, Sokrati rekomandon nevojen per fluturim prej se keqes se botes se perceptueshme, perkushtimi ndaj kultivimit shpirteror edhe ngritjen e njeriut drejt Perendise. Fluturimi eshte arritja e ngjashmerise me Perendine, per aq sa i eshte e mundur njeriut, edhe eshte nje mjet per dike qe te behet vecse nje mbartes i shenjte edhe i paster mendimesh.**(9)*Domethenia e njeriut si nje person, sidoqofte, ka kaluar nepermjet nje evolimi gradual. Ne gjuhen Homerike, *"prosopon*" do te thote faqe, fytyre apo balle. Tek _Iliada_, Homeri shkruan se Eleni, e shoqja e Menelaut te Spartes, i ngjiste ne fytyre jashte mase perendeshes se pavdekesise.*(10)*

Ne te njeten epike, lexojme se kur Akili mesoi per vdekejn e Patrokliut, "_Ai morri dhe me te dy duart e tij, e derdhi mbi balle edhe beri me te pis fytyren e tij."_*(11)*

Prej kohes Homeriane e deri me fillimet e periudhes se viteve Helenike, fjala "*prosopon*", sikunder jepet nga shkrimtaret klasike, historianet edhe oratoret, si Eskili, Sofokliu, Euripidi, Aristofani, Ksenofoni, Dimosteni, Plato edhe Aristoteli, nuk permban ndonje domethenie ontologjike persa i perket njeriut ne si total.

Si rregull, "*prosopon*" do te thote demonstrim i fytyres, i nje pjese te njeriut, apo madje edhe masken qe e perdorim ne shfaqjet teatrale. Edhe pse "*prosopon*" nuk pushoi kurre se nenkuptuari fytyren e njeriut, ne periudhen Helenistike perdoret ne lidhje me konceptin e njeriut si te gjithe, dmth ate te te vleresuarit mire, virtuozit edhe shpirterorit. Ne kete kontekst, ne e gjejme fjalen "*prosopon*" ne papiruset greke, ne shkrimet e Dionisit te Halikarnasit, Plutarkut edhe shume te tjereve.

vijon...

----------


## Seminarist

Ne fakt, Polibios shkruan, se kur Egjiptianeve vendas u linden pakenaqesi me politikat e Ptoleme Filopatorit (224-205 Para Krishtit), ata u ngrejten e revolte, "_duke kerkuar nje udheheqes edhe person me autoritet, duke menduar se edhe ata vete ishin ne gjendje qe te ndihmonin vetet."_*(12)*


Ne Shkrimet e shenjta, personi, si nje individ, pa marre para sysh seskin, permendet shpesh here, si edhe ne Literaturen Heleno-hebraike, edhe sigurisht ate te Filos edhe Jozefit. Libri i Deutoronomit eshte nje shembell krejt i qarte. Aty, "_Perendia i madh nuk habitet prej fytyrave. edhe as eshte i zhgenjyer per mos te amrrurit e dhurates_." (Deut 10:17). Si qenie njerezore, personi eshte nje sinteze e trupit edhe shpirtit, nje ekzistence frymoro-fizike edhe nje mikrokozm i mbinatyrores edhe natyrores, i materiales edhe shpirterores. Edhe megjithese ka patur filozofe qe e kane nenvleresuar trupin edhe e kane konsideruar si nje burg te shpirtit, _Filozofia greke_, ne pergjithesi, u morr me teper me harmonine e relatave midis atyre te dyjave si edhe efktet e kundrasjellta mbi njera-tjetren. Kjo eshte edhe arsyeja perse "_hyjnorja_, apo "_e larta_", si edhe diskutimi persa i perket atyre ne "_lartesi_" edhe atyre qe "_ecin mbi dhe_, sipas shprehejes se Hipokratit, u terhoqi aq shume vemendjen grekeve te lashte.


Sidoqofte, me gjithe nderimet qe greket e lashte i bene njeriut, ata nuk ishin ne gjendje qe ta percaktonin ontologjikisht kuptimin e "_personit_", dicka qe, sic edhe do ta shohim me pas, u arrit prej pasardhesve te tyre te krishtere. Serish, greket e lashte, se pari, e trajtuan personin me statusin legal edhe theksuan se njeriu, si nje person, i zoteron te dyja, te drejtat edhe detyrimet. *(13)*


vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

*B*


*Po cfare ka per te thene krishterimi mbi njerishmerine e personit? Dihet mire se krishterimi e konsideron njeriun si disi me te ulet se qeniet shpirterore, te quajtura "engjej". "E cfare eshte njeriu qe te bie ndermend per te...e ke bere pak me te ulet se engjejt edhe e ke kurorezuar me lavdi edhe nder." (Psallma 8:5-6). Teksti origjinal hebre nenkupton se Zoti e krijoi njeriun me te ulet, jo vetem se engjejt, por se edhe vete Perendia. Eshte e mundur qy ky varg ti referohet Mesise edhe qe e ka gjetur plotesimin e vet me misherimin e Logos-it hyjnor, sikunder edhe jane shprehur disa prej Eterve te hershem te Kishes. Tashme eshte nje besim i faktuar qe ngjashmeria e Logos-it hyjnor me njeriun, e ngrejti lart natyren njerezore edhe ate "si me te ulet se engjejt". Me ane te misherimit te Krishtit, njeriu behet bir i te Shumelartit edhe ontologjikisht i pavdekshem.

Eshte nje mesim themelor i krishtere ortodoks qe njeriu eshte "ne imazh te Perendise", me potencialin e "ngjashmerise" edhe pjesemarrjes ne lavdine e Perendise. Por, sikunder edhe e kemi thene, ka nje lidhje midis religjioneve te antikitetit edhe mesimeve filosofike te grekeve, ne ate shkalle sa, si pjesemarres i frymedhenies hyjnore, njeriu eshte i perjetshem. Edhe kjo lidhet edhe me mesimet e krishtera. "Sepse njeriu eshte hyjnor ne origjine, pikerisht si rezultat i kesaj relate, ai eshte i vetmi nga krijesat e gjalla qe besoi ne perendite edhe kerkoi qe te ngreje Altare edhe statuja te perendive", veren Plato*



vijon...

----------


## Steve

Klodo komplimentet e mija megjithmend gjera shume interesante, dhe sidomos citimi i poetit epigramatik " Falladas"

----------


## Seminarist

ABIGAIL! 

shyqyr qe nuk prite Shen Valentinin tjeter, qe te me urosh.... :buzeqeshje:  


************************************

vazhdim.....


Percaktimi i Platos se njeriu eshte i nje origjine hyjnore, _mporia theu_, pjese prej perendise, u morr edhe u zhvillua prej teologjise se krishtere. Ne fakt, ne jemi nje pjese prej Perendise, shkruan Grigor Theollogu. Ndersa heriku Maksim konfesori pohon: "_secili prej njerezve edhe engjejve shpirterore e logjike....therritet pjese prej Perendise edhe eshte prej Perendise_." Me kete deshmi patristike, si nje pike fillimi, Mihal Psellos i shekullit 11, kalon ne deshmine se: "_si ne jemi nje shkendije e Perendise,"_ edhe shton kete: "_ashti sikunder trupi jeton edhe leviz, po ashtu ne zoterojme ikona edhe aparenca te Perendise, nepermjet te cilave ne fakt, ne jemi nje shkendije e Perendise_." Prandaj, njeriu si nje "person" do te jetoje perjetesisht.


Duke iu referuar kuptimit te pare te "personit", nuk ka ndonje ndryshim thelbesor midis tezes filosofike greke edhe deshmise biblike. Ne te dyja rastet, personi eshte thjesht fytyra e individit, nje qenie biologjike qe mbart shpirt. Dallimi midis te dyjave, varet prej se si ne e kuptojme shpetimin e njeriut. Por ne jemi te detyruar te verejme qe edhe ne kete drejtim, nuk ka ndonje marreveshje e njezeshme midis grekeve jo te krishtere, as edhe midis Eterve greke te Kishes edhe shkrimtareve kishtare te periudhes se pare te krishtere. Frazeologjia ka ndryshuar, por jo thelbi i kuptimit te saje. Per shembell, kur grekerit e lashte pane ne Personin e Jesu Krishtit, Fjalen e misheruar, ata ishin ne kerkim ndaj Perendise se panjohur, edhe adoptuan deshmine biblike se qenia njerezore eshte "_nje Ikone e Perednise_" (Zanafilla 1:26). Para kesaj, njeriu shihej si "_entheo_" (nje qenie ku banon hyu). Theosis, hyjnizimi, apo jeta ne Perendine, si destinimi perfundimtar i qenies njerezore haset ne te dyja fazat e mendjes greke, nje mendje qe eshte perpjekur gjithnje qe te beje lidhjen midis njerezores edhe hyjnores.


vijon...

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Dua qe te flas pak per ate vargun tek Psalmi 8:5-6.

Une, nuk kam degjuar asnjehere per kete lloj interpretimi qe thua ti, qe eterit e kishes se lashte kane thene, se aty mund te behet fjale per Krishtin (kamia skesi).

Aty flitet thjesht per njerezit dhe ka mundesi qe kete pyetje tia kene bere engjejt Perendise.

Vertet, qe njeriu u kriju pak me i ulet nga njerezit, por vetem nga fuqia, dhe njeriu eshte qenia me me shume ngjashmeri sesa te gjitha krijesat e tjera, dhe njeriu eshte pak me i ulet dhe kjo eshte per pak kohe, sepse ne qiell, njeriu do te jete me i larte se engjejt.*

Sa per ato ten tjerat qe shkruan dhe ne pergjithesi shkrimet qe kam lexuar, sinqerisht nuk te kuptoj dot fare..........
Me dukesh shume i ngaterruar, as ortodoks nuk je tamam.....

Une jetoj prej 6-vjetesh ne Greqi, por nuk kam njohur ndonje ortodoks si puna jote.............

Ti e ben fene lemsh me filozofine, i ben sallate te gjitha :buzeqeshje: ..... sinqerisht nuk te psikologjis dot fare..........

Me co nje mesazh privat, dua te di ku banon ketu.

Abigail :shkelje syri:

----------


## Seminarist

Abigail!

duhet te kuptosh si me gjithska, nuk mund te njohesh dikend thjesht na pamja e jashteme. shume vete gjith cka dine per ortodoksine eshte imazhi i jashtem, madje shpesh banal, i prifterinjve me mjekra, temjames, kryqe, buke meshe e kaq!

Ata nuk dine doktrinat kishtare, filosofine e saje, jetet e shenjteve, dmth thelbin.

Une, se pari nuk do te ulesha e te merrja mundimin te shkruaja nje shkrim kaq te gjate edhe te studiuar vete me forcat e mia.

Sic e kam theksu ne fillim, ky eshte prej nje shkrimi kishtar zyrtar ortodoks (grek)!

Se nuk e kupton ti, nuk do te thote se eshte i ngaterruar, por se ju nuk dini mjafte per ortodoksine.

shendet!

----------


## anahi

qenia njerzore ka logjike ,arsyeton,jep-mer,bene marveshje,kane tolerance ,ushqehet ,vishet,miremban veten

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> *B*
> 
> 
> [ . Tashme eshte nje besim i faktuar qe ngjashmeria e Logos-it hyjnor me njeriun, e ngrejti lart natyren njerezore edhe ate "si me te ulet se engjejt". Me ane te misherimit te Krishtit, njeriu behet bir i te Shumelartit edhe ontologjikisht i pavdekshem.
> 
> Eshte nje mesim themelor i krishtere ortodoks qe njeriu eshte "ne imazh te Perendise", me potencialin e "ngjashmerise" edhe pjesemarrjes ne lavdine e Perendise. Por, sikunder edhe e kemi thene, ka nje lidhje midis religjioneve te antikitetit edhe mesimeve filosofike te grekeve, ne ate shkalle sa, si pjesemarres i frymedhenies hyjnore, njeriu eshte i perjetshem. Edhe kjo lidhet edhe me mesimet e krishtera. "Sepse njeriu eshte hyjnor ne origjine, pikerisht si rezultat i kesaj relate, ai eshte i vetmi nga krijesat e gjalla qe besoi ne perendite edhe kerkoi qe te ngreje Altare edhe statuja te perendive", veren Plato[/b][/i]
> vijon...


Ontologjikisht njeriu ka qene i pavdekshem edhe para misherimit te Krishtit, po aq edhe bir i te Shumelartit. Baraba do te thote 'bir i Zotit'. Per hebrejte, te qenit 'bir i Zotit', ishte diçka qe hynte ne logjiken normale.
Po ashtu para misherimit te Krishtit, per hebrejte njeriu ishte ontologjikisht i pavdekshem. Por ontologjikisht njeriu ka qene i pavdekshem kudo para misherimit te Krishtit, me kusht qe te ishte 'i mire'. Kujtoj 41 portat egjiptiane, ku shpirti i te vdekurit duhet te kalonte, nese ishte i mire, ishte ontologjikisht i pavdekshem, nese ishte i keq, shpirti i tij zhdukej perfundimisht.

Pas misherimit te Krishtit edhe njeriu i keq u be ontologjikisht i pavdekshem. 

Persa i perket perngjasimit te Zotit, nuk kemi perngjasim ne paraqitjen fizike pasi Zoti eshte i Paane e i Pamatshem.
Shpirti i njeriut nuk mund te jete i perbere nga e njejta esence e Zotit, pasi Zoti do dilte i Ndashem, ndersa Ai eshte i Pandashem.
Ne rastin tjeter se krijon Esencen e Vet dhe ia jep njeriut, atehere ajo Esence meqe eshte e ZOTIT, nuk ka gjasa te Vuaje ne Ferr, pasi do supozohej se Zoti vete mund ta vuaje Ferrin, çka eshte e pakonceptueshme.

Pra nuk ka gjasa qe njeriu te jete Perngjasimi i Zotit, as fizikisht as shpirterisht.

----------


## Seminarist

Hyj-Njeriu, se pari, meqe deklarohesh ortodoks, mos gaboj, duhet te kesh parasysh se pikat qe cek ti hyjne ne dogmatiken ortodokse dhe si te tilla nuk jane te lira per tu besuar apo jo. Nje i krishtere qe si beson ato nuk mund te jete ortodoks.


Nga ana doktrinore - nuk thame qe njeriu u be i pavdekshem me misherimin e Krishtit. Se pari, vdekja, ne kuptimin ortodoks, eshte *ndarja* nga komunioni (perbashkesia) me Zotin, si burim Jete, ashtu sikurse vyshkja e nje lule qe vjen nga mosdepertimi i diellit ne te. Rrjedha e ndarjes me Zotin ka dy pasoja-vdekjeje. 1. Shpirterore 2. Fizike.

Vdekja shpirterore *nuk eshte zhdukja e ekzistences se shpirtit*, sic kujton ti, POR thjesht mungesa e komunikimit me Zotin qe ka si pasoje VUAJTJEN e shpirtit. Pra, shpirti megjithese ka ekzistence fizike te llojit te vete shpirteror vdes ne aspektin e cilesise se ekzistences se tij.

Si thote paslmisti, kur i drejtohet Zotit se ne varr askush nuk do te te kujtoje!

Vdekja fizike eshte ndarja e shpirtit nga trupi dhe korruptimi material qe pason trupin e pajete.


Para ardhjes se Krishtit edhe te DREJTET (te miret) nuk e gezonin dot parajsen pas vdekjes trupore. Vendndodhja e tyre ishte HADHI, me dallin qe, nqs te drejtet gjendeshin ne gjirin e Abrahamit, ku nuk vuanin, te padrejtet vuanin.

Parajse ne kuptimin e mirefillte ka vetem me misherimin dhe flijimin e Krishtit, por, sipas teologjise ortodokse, edhe kjo nuk shijohet e plote deri ne Gjykimin e Fundit.


Njeriu eshte ne ngjasim me Zotin, qe dmth ne cilesite e tij dhe jo ne pamjen fizike. Kjo ngjashmeri me Zotin e ben njeriun te dallueshem nga gjithe krijesat. E ke gabim kur thua se ngjashmeria presupozon esence te njejte te njeriut me Zotin. Nje pikture shembellen me personin real, pa pasur te njejten esence me te!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Seminarist, mendoj se duhen sqaruar disa gjera.

Ligjoresine e nderhyrjes ketu ma jep Janullatos kur permend delet ortodokse prej 22%. Kjo eshte per ligjin njerezor qe lejon mbarevajtjen ne kete log.

Ti thua besim ne dogmatiken ortodokse, por a mundet valle besimi ne dogmen ortodokse te bjere ndesh me besimin tek Zoti ? A nuk do binte ndesh Zoti me Veten ?

Une besoj tek Zoti dhe ne menyren me te drejte te mundshme per nje shqiptar. Te besosh te Zoti ne shqip do te thote *te I japesh Besen*, qe per shqiptaret eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte. Bash pse eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte, shqiptari i jep Besen Zotit, pasi Zotit i duhet dhene gjeja me shtrenjte, sepse kush eshte cingun me Zotin, eshte ne udhe pa krye.

Zoti shqiptarit i jep jeten, shqiptari Zotit i jep besen.
*Kjo eshte e Verteta e Tij ne lidhje me shqiptaret.*

Zoti eshte e Verteta, prandaj askush nuk mund te guxoje qe perballe te Vertetes se Tij, te vendose te rremtat si te Vertetat e Tij, kjo eshte herezi.

Tani ti thua se gjerat qe une thashe nuk jane te lira per tu besuar se dogmatika ortodokose i ndalon.
Kuptohet se kjo eshte metafore ku dogmatika ortodokse vleresohet si besnike e shpalljes hyjnore, ku ndodhet e Verteta e Tij.

Mirepo si thashe une i kam dhene besen Zotit, une besoj tek e Verteta, prandaj teorikisht nuk mund te bie ndesh me dogmatiken ortodokse.

Megjithate ti thua se une po bie ndesh. Tani do te shpjegoj pse une nuk po bie ndesh me te Verteten.

Njihet prej kohesh se ka nje hermeneutike te shpalljeve Hyjnore.
Une nuk po bie ndesh me shpalljen Hyjnore ku thuhet se Njeriu eshte perngjasimi i Zotit, sepse nuk po e hedh poshte Shpalljen si te rremte, porse Shpallja nuk eshte zberthyer ne menyren e drejte, per asyet qe nxorra me siper.

Pra njeriu nuk eshte perngjasimi i zotit as fizikisht e as ne esencen e lendes shpirterore.

Por shpallja hyjnore eshte e Verteta, prandaj padyshim eshte mendimi im qe duhet te puqet me te. Ti thua ngjasim ne cilesite e tij, por cilesite e njeriut si pergjithesim eshte formalisht herezi, sepse dihet qe shume cilesi te Zotit njeriu nuk i ka dhe anasjelltas.
E kuptoj se ne thelb ti nenkupton disa cilesi.

Ne fakt kjo eshte e verteta, ndryshimi i esences se lendes shpirterore te njeriut dhe ndikimi i lendes materiale, e tkurr dukshem raportin krahasimor qe parashtron fjala perngjasim.
Nuk dua te merrem ketu me ato cilesi qe jane veshtiresisht te rrokshme prej arsyes njerezore, por me nje cilesi ku njeriu perngjason dukshem me Zotin.

Kjo cilesi eshte mendimi/te menduarit. Perngjasimi eshte i cilesise ne vetvete.

Zoti eshte Mendimi i Persosur, prandaj eshte edhe e Verteta e Persosur. Zoti dhe Mendimi i Persosur jane njesoj. Tek Zoti nuk gjendet nje dallim midis mendimit dhe veprimit, mendimi dhe veprimi i Zotit jane e njejta gje, pasi nuk mund te jete i mendueshem, nje çast ku Zoti perpunon mendimin dhe mundesite praktike te veprimit. Zoti kur mendon vepron dhe anasjelltas kur vepron mendon.

Zoti eshte Mendimi dhe Veprimi i Persosur. Qe Zoti fillimisht te mendoje e pastaj ne nje çast te dyte te veproje eshte herezi, sepse supozon se mendimi dhe veprimi i Tij jane te papersosur.

Tani pse eshte e rendesishme kjo pike. Sepse ne perngjasojme ne cilesine e te menduarit, sepse edhe ne mendojme, por dallojme nga Ai sepse mendimi yne eshte i papersosur, pasi kalon perhere nje kohe derisa mendimi te soset ne veprim e rrjedhimisht te jete i persosur. Ky eshte ne lidhjen mendim-veprim, kurse persa i perket mendimit ne vetvete, Zoti eshte i Gjitheditur e me zgjuarsi te pasosur, kurse ne kemi dije dhe zgjuarsi te sosur.

Pra raporti krahasimor ku i perngjasojme Zotit, eshte mendimi ne vetvete (jo mendimi per vete, ai i lidhur me veprimin).
Zoti na dha mendimin jo thjesht per ta lidhur me veprimin, por aty ku i perngjasojme Atij, tek mendimi ne vetvete ne mund te gjejme Zotin, te Verteten.

Keshtu kur ndalon mendimin ne vetvete, ben mekat te madh, pasi i heq Njeriut nje cilesi ku ai perngjason me Zotin. Ti ndalosh njeriut mendimin ne vetvete eshte si ti ndalosh njohjen e Zotit.
Njeriu kur arrin te levroje mendimin ne vetvete, mendon vetem Zotin dhe mendimi i tij eshte mendimi i Zotit.

Prandaj besoj te kem qene i qarte qe une nuk jam aspak ne kunderthenie me te Verteten e Zotit, une po kerkoj te verteten e Zotit dhe rruga per tek Zoti kalon nga te menduarit e kulluar, nga mendimi i paperlyer prej veprimit.

----------


## Seminarist

Hyj-Njeri, ne pergjgjem time te kam dhene DY aspekte:

1. Ato qe pyet dhe sfidon ti jane pjese e te vertetave dogmatike otodokse dhe nuk vihen ne diskutim (mes ortodoksish), ose vihen vetem atehere kur ai qe i sfidon *nuk eshte i krishtere ortodoks*!

2. Se dyti, te kam shpjeguar, me baze doktrinen biblike edhe kristiane, dhe jo ate pagane.. :xx: , absurditetin logjik te argumenteve te tua!

Ti mund te vazhdosh te jesh ortodoks pagan, por nuk mund te pretendosh me bindjet e tua se je ortodoks kristian.

----------


## Seminarist

Qe te shpjegohem me tutje, askund ne doktrinen kristiane ortodokse nuk pretendohet, sikurse mendon ti, se:

_Pra njeriu nuk eshte perngjasimi i zotit as fizikisht e as ne esencen e lendes shpirterore._


Sic e sheh, ti pretendon se doktrina ortodokse kristiane e perngjasimit te njeriut me Zotin, bazohet ne dy mundesi: a. perngjasim fizik. b. kosubstancialitet.

Une te shpjegova me larte se doktrina ortodokse kristiane nuk bazohet fare ne keto dy pika qe permend ti dhe te dhashe shembullin se sikurse piktura perngjason me personin real qe paraqet, pa pasur mes piktures edhe personit esence te njejte, po ashtu, perngjasimi i njeriut me Zotin nuk ka te beje me kosubstancialitet fizik apo frymor.


Edhe mos harro se behet fjal per imazh e perngjasim edhe jo per identifikim absolut te Zotit me njeriun. Ne Bibel nuk percaktohet se ne cfare konsiston pikerisht perngjasimi dhe imazhi i Zotit tek njeriu. Ka interpretime te ndryshme nga Eterit e Kishes. Psh, ndarja Treshe e njeriut NJE (Fryme-Shpirt-Trup) mund te jete pike perngjasimi mes Zotit Triun dhe njeriut tri-perberes. Po ashtu te qenit e njeriut i lire, i arsyeshem.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Me vjen keq seminarist po ti vete ke permendur emra mendimtaresh pagane, Platoni in primis, si baze e dogmatikes greko-ortodokse dhe tani akuzon per paganizem ?
Leqe ku pe paganizem tek une njehere.
Ti pothuajse mburresh per mendimintaret pagane greke, sa mire u lidhen me eterit kristiane dhe na dhane dogmen ortodokse.
A nuk po bie ne kontradikte?

Flet per absurditet logjik, po nuk e demostron.

Nga ana tjeter me thuaj nje rresht te shpalljeve hyjnore qe kam quajtur te pavertete?

Ti me duket se Ortodoksine shqiptare e quan nje mbeturine, qe s'mund te jape asgje pikerisht si mbeturinat qe jane te tilla se nuk japin asgje me vlere,por je ne gabim te madh.
Ortodoksite jane ne krize pikerisht per faj te ketyre sjelljeve si te tuat.
Shqiptaret kane te drejten e tyre ti japin ortodoksise vlerat e çmuara qe dalin nga gjuha shqipe dhe mendimi shqipar  ashtu si greket e kane bere dhe e bejne me gjuhen greke dhe mendimin grek. Apo do ta kundershtosh edhe kete pike ?

----------


## Seminarist

> Me vjen keq seminarist po ti vete ke permendur emra mendimtaresh pagane, Platoni in primis, si baze e dogmatikes greko-ortodokse dhe tani akuzon per paganizem ?
> Leqe ku pe paganizem tek une njehere.
> Ti pothuajse mburresh per mendimintaret pagane greke, sa mire u lidhen me eterit kristiane dhe na dhane dogmen ortodokse.
> A nuk po bie ne kontradikte?



Nuk i kam permendur emrat e filozofeve si baze e dogmatikes greko-ortodokse. Askund.





> Flet per absurditet logjik, po nuk e demostron.



Absurditeti logjik, per te cilin fola (shkruajta) eshte opinioni yt se doktrina ortodokse e perngjasimit te njeriut me Zotin ka dy mundesi: ngjashmeri fizike ose kosubstancialitet shpirteror. Me baze keto dy deduksione, ti e hedh poshte si doktrine.

Une tu pergjigja se opinioni yt eshte i pabazuar ne doktrinen kristiane edhe se *eshte absurde* te konkludosh se perngjasim me dikend, psh njeriut me Zotin, ka vetem dy kuptimet qe jep ti dhe per te  ta bere te lehte ta kuptosh kete absurditet te solla rastin e ngjashmerise se piktures se nje personi me vete personin real, pa nenkuptuar se ngjashmeria presupozon kosubstancialitet te njeriut me letren e piktures.

Pra, ajo qe duhet t ebesh eshte thjeshte tia sqarosh vetes se cfare dmth ngjashmeri qe te mos nxjerresh konkluzione kot!!!!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Qe te shpjegohem me tutje, askund ne doktrinen kristiane ortodokse nuk pretendohet, sikurse mendon ti, se:
> 
> _Pra njeriu nuk eshte perngjasimi i zotit as fizikisht e as ne esencen e lendes shpirterore._
> 
> 
> Sic e sheh, ti pretendon se doktrina ortodokse kristiane e perngjasimit te njeriut me Zotin, bazohet ne dy mundesi: a. perngjasim fizik. b. kosubstancialitet.


Nuk isha une ai qe thashe se po bie ndesh me dogmatiken ortodokse, ishe ti ai qe e the. Une thjesht vura ne dukje se perngjasimi nuk i takon ketyre dy pikave por disa cilesive, ku si mjaft i rendesishem eshte ai i te menduarit ne vetvete, qe sjell mendimin e kulluar si te dalluar nga mendimi per vete, qe eshte i perlyer nga veprimi.

Tani problemi i esences se lendes shpirterore eshte i thekshem, pasi nese lenda shpirterore nuk eshte esencialisht e njejta me lenden e Zotit, atehere ka mundesi teorike te asgjesohet perfundimisht, pasi nese nuk eshte e Zotit atehere eshe e krijuar, dmth e dale nga asgjeja, prandaj si e tille teorikisht mund te kthehet ne asgje.

----------


## Seminarist

Por nuk e kam thene une askund qe perngjashmeria e njeriut me Zotin ka dy baza: ngjashmeri fizike mes te dyve, ose kosubstancialitet shpirteror.

Keto jane trille te tuat!!!!!

----------


## Seminarist

> Ti me duket se Ortodoksine shqiptare e quan nje mbeturine, qe s'mund te jape asgje pikerisht si mbeturinat qe jane te tilla se nuk japin asgje me vlere,por je ne gabim te madh.


Edhe mos e ngaterro "ortodoksine" tende personale me ndonje ortodoksi shqiptare. Nuk ke asnje autoritet ta besh nje gje te tille, ne asnje aspekt.

----------

